

Tell HN: Let me find a clever domain for you. - urlologist

Since I can't help but procrastinate sometimes, I thought I would put that time to good use. I'll help you find a name/domain for your next idea. (No strings attached, I just find it fun).<p>I put up a form at http://www.URLologist.com
======
blottermonkey
I find it fun to play with this one too \-
<http://www.netsubstance.com/index.cgi> \-
<http://www.dotomator.com/web20.html>

~~~
sireat
All of those are fun.

Unfortunately, I am yet to see Dotomator produce a name whose .com is not
taken.. Seems some squatter just run through whatever they generate and got
most of them. Silly, if you ask me.

------
krisneuharth
I just tried it, looking forward to seeing what you come up with since I have
been stumped. FYI, I got an invalid email error even though I entered a valid
email address. You may want to check on this even though it let me send you my
message.

~~~
urlologist
Weird, I got your email. I'll get to work on it :)

~~~
krisneuharth
Thanks! I'm excited to see if you come up with anything.

------
sabj
Cute - submitted something.

My annoyance is how many things are owned by squatters. Domain tasting /
kiting really caused so much collateral damage :(

~~~
urlologist
Thanks. I agree about the squatters, even some random keyboard smashes have
produced registered names for me.

------
user24
great little service (I hope, at least!). You should maybe add a "some words
I've been kicking about include" box. For example, I might really want to call
my email app something with 'post' or 'fountain' in the name but just can't
make the leap to available domainname. *just an example, I'm not building an
email app called postfountain. Really I'm not. Would be a good name though.

------
urlologist
To everyone I've emailed, I forgot to add: if you end up registering a name,
let me know so I can put up a list on the site.

------
urlologist
clickable: <http://www.URLologist.com>

------
ryduh
I'd recommend trying this guy out. He's produced a few good domains for me so
far!

------
jarsj
Liked the concept. Just sent you my condition doctor ;-)

------
noctrine
If anything it's worth a shot, request sent :)

------
photon_off
I like this. Just sent a request.

~~~
urlologist
Thanks! It's taking me a while to get through all of them now, but I should
get through the backlog this morning.

